# new to this



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a polaris sportsman 500 maybe 2001. ( My brother in law actually owns this but since his divorce it is being stored at my house and he is letting me use it ) he has a plow on it slightly wider than the atv which he bought from the dealer. Currently i have to use this manual handle to lift the blade. hate this, my arm is sore from doing that for an hour or so. He has a winch and was thinking of hooking that up to it if i could move the control for the winch to where i could reach it. Currently he has it mounted on the front rack. 
Have been reading some posts and had a question about battery. Seems like alot of folks keep plugging the battery in to a charger after each use. Doesn't it charge itself while your using it ? I have been usilng his for like a week steady lately and never charged it between uses. Also it sat maybe 3 months without being used and started up. Am i missing something here?
And what do you guys think about the winch vs. manual idea ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yup use the winch,maybe a different switch will be better, and i never charge my batt, its the original even 03 lol


----------

